# what is it?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Found this the other day. Appears to be a plane that holds a scraper. The hook on this thing is huge. Haven't quite figured out how it works yet.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Yes, you have a scraper plane. Looks to be in very good condition.

One knob adjusts the curve on the scraper. The other knob adjust the angle of the scraper.

The Lee Valley equivalent may provide the information you are looking for to aid in adjusting.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=48431&cat=1,41182,68491


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

google "Stanley 112"


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be a Sargent 57.









 







.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

it is the 57 Sargent....should say sargent VBM on the back of the blade


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with the Sargent #57. Look HERE.


----------

